# Disconnected Battery, tons of faults and errors



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I disconnected the battery to connect my amp's power wire terminal. When I re-started I think every warning light turned on in the dash and many of the electronic features no longer work.

Anyone know about this and how to "fix" it?


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> I disconnected the battery to connect my amp's power wire terminal. When I re-started I think every warning light turned on in the dash and many of the electronic features no longer work.
> 
> Anyone know about this and how to "fix" it?


Take a pic. I’m guessing that you might have a steering error...to fix that you simply have to turn the steering wheel to the limits, so all the way to the left then all the way to the right. TPMS (tire pressure) can be reset on the MMI. Other than that I’d have to see what other lights are illuminated.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea everything should clear once you drive around a bit, and as stated above for the steering light you need to do full turns.

Let us know how everything worked out.
BTW the 79 OBDEleven is a great investment if you keeping your car for a while.

Good luck


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just ordered the latest Vag com


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

adaptive cruise, lane assist, traction control, etc. were all also errored and stated to not work


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> adaptive cruise, lane assist, traction control, etc. were all also errored and stated to not work


I changed my battery about a year ago and if I recall correctly those will clear after driving the car a bit and/or cycling the ignition. I’m fairly sure that I didn’t use VCDS for anything related to the battery change.


----------



## estbn.h (Mar 11, 2020)

same thing happened to me, just drove down the street and everything cleared. steering is stiff for a few seconds don't panic 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

To avoid this problem when disconnecting the battery you should connect a memory saver that connects to the OBD2 port. It will keep power to the computer and save settings.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

oh, I have a drawer full of those memory savers.....

BTW, car makes should get rid of those stupid radio codes (not sure if atlas has one). Who the hell steals OEM radios??? They only mess with the vehicle owner.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Drive it - they go away.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Same as previous responses above. Installed new subwoofer, disconnected the battery and got codes upon restart. Started vehicle, full steering wheel turn to the left and right, drove around the block and everything cleared. Had to turn back on the ACC in the menu but everything went back to normal. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> oh, I have a drawer full of those memory savers.....
> 
> BTW, car makes should get rid of those stupid radio codes (not sure if atlas has one). Who the hell steals OEM radios??? They only mess with the vehicle owner.


Who told you any VW sold in the last decade had a radio code? :screwy:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

arkitect06 said:


> Same as previous responses above. Installed new subwoofer, disconnected the battery and got codes upon restart. Started vehicle, full steering wheel turn to the left and right, drove around the block and everything cleared. Had to turn back on the ACC in the menu but everything went back to normal. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does. Everything cleared. Took like 15 min of driving. Oh well, I have a new vagcom on the way


----------

